# IOWA Pro Am - Dress Code



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

To the Pros reading this there is a discussion on the Pro Facebook page that you can voice your opinion without going on here.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

blueglide1 said:


> To the Pros reading this there is a discussion on the Pro Facebook page that you can voice your opinion without going on here.



Thanks


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

blueglide1 said:


> To the Pros reading this there is a discussion on the Pro Facebook page that you can voice your opinion without going on here.


Can you provide a link please.

Thanks Mike


----------

